# Boat cover in the heat?



## ssramage (May 21, 2017)

Looking for a nice boat cover to protect my boat and motor in the South GA heat. Boat is a 2000 Scout 172.

The boat came with a cheaper center console cover but I'm looking for something to cover the whole boat. Any suggestions? Also any issues with electronics (GPS, stereo and ipilot) under a cover in the heat?


----------



## fishtail (May 22, 2017)

Most covers are going to trap the heat making the problem worse than not covering.
If you aren't able to have a roof over the boat, I'd suggest a mesh tarp.
Drawbacks are it lets dust and rain through and pine needles stick in it.


----------



## Steyr (May 22, 2017)

amazon


----------



## ssramage (May 22, 2017)

Steyr said:


> amazon



Which one do you recommend?


----------



## mose (May 22, 2017)

I got mine from boat covers direct. I got the "semi custom" and it fits like a glove.


----------



## Steyr (May 22, 2017)

ssramage said:


> Which one do you recommend?



amazon search type in ur boat name, length and what kind of console...it will show u all covers for ur  boat !


----------



## Steve762us (May 25, 2017)

I made a PVC frame for a "ridge pole" down the centerline of boat, and drape a HF tarp over it, bungied to trailer.  No saggy spots to collect rainwater, like "custom" covers, no mildew, and
when tarp starts looking raggy from UV, just pick up a new one at HF.

 Ends are open to allow some air flow. You can undo a couple of bungies and get under the tarp and move around without having to remove it. Put some of the black pipe insulation on the ridge pole pipe, and the tarp won't wear through there. Leave some of the pipe joints unglued for easier storage when you take it down.


----------



## Rabun (Jun 5, 2017)

I got one from these folks...been very happy with it.  Not sure i f you have a ttop or not, but with the ttop the cover vents the heat very well.


https://www.ttopcovers.com/store/t-top-boat-covers/item/246-cayman


----------



## perryrip (Jun 18, 2017)

Steve's recommendation for the PVC pole configuration is the best cost efficient solution. I used one like that for my boat while in Germany for three years and it worked perfect. That's the way I'd go.


----------

